# Syntaxfehler bei update.



## AndreasS (26. Jan 2005)

Hi,

wie muss das richtig heißen:

PreparedStatement pstmt = conn.prepareStatement 
						//? = Spalten der Tabelle
				   		("UPDATE KUNDEN SET(?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?)WHERE" +  "knr = ('"+Integer.parseInt(kNrTf.getText())+"')");

Der Compilier meldet Syntaxfehler bei Update...
Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe.

Gruß Andi


----------



## DP (26. Jan 2005)

update tabelle set spalte1=?, spalte2=? where knr=?;

was soll eigentlich die trennung zwischen where und knr?!


----------



## AndreasS (26. Jan 2005)

Das geht leider auch nicht:

("UPDATE KUNDEN SET(?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?)WHERE knr = ('"+Integer.parseInt(kNrTf.getText())+"')");

Weiß niemand wie die Syntax richtig lauten muss??
 ???:L 
Grüße Andi


----------



## DP (26. Jan 2005)

sachma, willste mich verarschen?!

lies dir mein posting durch oder such bei google nach der update-syntax.


----------



## AndreasS (26. Jan 2005)

.. ja nicht zu wissen, oder?
Sonst würdest du mailen, wie es richtig heißt und dich nicht falsch aufspielen...
Ich hab nichts gefunden. Sonst hätte ich mich nicht ans Forum gewand. Wenn du was findest mail halt den Link.
 :noe: 

gruß Andi


----------



## DP (26. Jan 2005)

ich glaube es nicht.



			
				DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> update tabelle set spalte1=?, spalte2=? where knr=?;





			
				AndreasS hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ("UPDATE KUNDEN SET(?,?,?,?,?,?,?,?)WHERE knr = ('"+Integer.parseInt(kNrTf.getText())+"')");



so, wenn du deinen fehler immer noch nicht siehst, solltest du die programmierung evtl. an den nagel hängen und papier aufsammeln gehen...

nichts für ungut.

viel spass noch


----------



## AndreasS (26. Jan 2005)

..ich sehs ein. War ein bischen blöd von mir...
Trotzdem: DU BRAUCHST NICHT SO ABGEHEN!
Dann fühle dich halt nicht angesprochen, oder? Ist doch einfacher.

Gruß Andi


----------



## DP (26. Jan 2005)

das ist mein südländisches temprament vom döner-essen


----------



## thE_29 (26. Jan 2005)

Ich muß DP verteidigen.

1. ist er erst "sauer" geworden als du seine Antwort ignoriert hast
2. steht in seiner Antwort alles das was du brauchst, sogar mit where hinten, also was will man mehr!


Lesen->Denken->dann Posten!

Oder besser

Lesen->Denken->PROBIEREN->dann erneut Posten!

Übung macht den Meister


----------

